# How to make a false floor



## loach160 (May 4, 2010)

Last year we made a Cauldron Creep and decided to display it in one of the the garage windows. The problem was the the bottom of the window was about two feet above the floor which hid some of the prop. So we made a false floor to compensate made up of 2x4s, 1/4" plywood, and 1"x6'x6' dog ear fence pickets. 







1)The first step was to make the base. The base is 2'x4' with 12" legs with swivel wheels added to the legs for ease of movement.

2)The underlayment. The underlayment is there to screw your pickets to the base. Truth be told, at the time, I didn't feel like lugging a 4x8 piece of plywood home so I bought two (2) pieces of 2'x2' 1/4 inch plywood underlayment at Lowes. so all I had to do was make 1 cut at 2 feet. 
Once that was done, I added the picket fencing. 
3)Flooring. 1st, cut off the dog ear off the picket, then screw the floor down. Each picket is offset. 

I then added some LED eyes in between and under the floor for effect.

This project took us about 20 min to complete. Total cost about 30 dollars.hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great idea and looks really good having the creep right there in the window like that.


----------



## loach160 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Terra :]


----------

